# VibE Saugeyes



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

my father in law and I started out crappie fishing yesterday and then hit the eyes on VibE's. We ended up with 8 eyes with only 1 being under 15in. the biggest was 8lbs. We also took home 15 crappie 10-13in.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Congrats love that blade bait bite


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Looks like you got the makings of a few good meals there. Couple of nice sized ones also. Congrats. 
Before I put the boat up for the winter I painted a vibe pink with some black dots. That one put a few in the boat.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Very nice fish! Were you Vertical Jigging or Casting?


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice! 

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

casting, bouning them back to the boat, 10-15FOW on flats.


----------



## RIVERRUNT (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice Saugeyes Chuck!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

thanks guys. Hope to get out after them again maybe Thursday.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

I know it's hard to do when your catching fish, but have you tryed a trap/redeye instead of a vibe? Them traps don't sink as fast as the vibes but they do work.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

never caught a fish on a lipless crank in my life.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Well I guess that old saying still holds true, "If it's not broke, don't fix it" Good luck to you.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

its kinda all about what you have confidence in as well.


----------



## BobberDownJigs (Mar 4, 2014)

Nice eye's! I talked to Brock's Grandpa a little about saugeye....He darn near has me wanting to join the club so I can learn a little about them and maybe learn how to catch them outside of the prime bites


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

yeah my father in law used to fish with Jim Corey ALOT so he knows some good little tid bits, we went again sunday 11/30 was a slower day, we caught 2 nice eyes about half a doz bass and 3 keeper crappie all on VibEs


----------

